# laundry soap container ?



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

For those of you that make and sell laundry soap, what type container do you use?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Liquid or dry?


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

oh, lol dry, sorry!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I put mine in brown kraft bags with a 'window'. The top folds down and you bend the side things to hold shut. The size I get holds a pound.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Kalne said:


> I put mine in brown kraft bags with a 'window'. The top folds down and you bend the side things to hold shut. The size I get holds a pound.


Yes, they're called "tin tie" bags, I think.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I use Ziplock bags and fold them over on themselves and then tape them so they are in a cylinder type shape.


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

I use ziplock bags and then place in plain brown bag with our info stamped on it.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

wow, thanks. i have a show this weekend coming up and am making laundry soap to sell. the brown paper bag goes right along with my rustic displays.


----------

